# HELP found some Weird Insect in My Aquarium....



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello everyone,
Please help me identify this insect.
Please help me find its name and characteristic.....Is this dangerous????








Waiting for replies anxiously.....


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

The insect is around 1/2 inch in size and almost transparent....


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

that really looks like a dragonfly nymph. It could be dangerous to fries and other small fish.


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

How to eliminate them???....I just saw one.....would there be anymore???


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

omg a dragonfly nymph!

How did that get in your tank?

look really closely at your tank inspect everywhere and net them out! They will eat everything in your tank! D=


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You shouldn't have any more once you find the ones you do have. They can come in on plants and things like that. 

If you have an open top tank and an open window you could get more but you need adults to lay the eggs. 

It's pretty common around this time of year to get nymphs, I really like them myself :3 Pain in the butt if you have small fishies or fry as said before. :/

I'd might even go to say it looks like it could be a damselfly nymph, which are one of my super faves :3


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

damselfly nymph


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> damselfly nymph


I agree. A damselfly nymph has feathery gills at the end of its abdomen, which a dragonfly nymph doesn't have. I used to have quite a few damselfly nymphs in my tanks. I just caught them one by one.


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

Last night I tried to net it out...and guess what.....it was dead already.....
how do I know I don't have anymore of them?
I looked at every corner and every leaf in my tank.
Is there any quick fix??? ...I just wana remove them.....


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

agreed with the others, It is a damselfly nymph - likely a hitchhiker on some plants.
Keep your eye out for it though, it could still be in there; they go through what are called 'instars' sort of like the moultings that shrimp go through as they grow (shed skin -get a bit bigger).


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

odd looking like dragon fly nymp to prevent any more i would say first keep your eyes open and BN pleco or some loaches or even a frog. I had these guys on one of my first tanks got put some clown loaches and never saw them again.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

My guess would be a Mayfly nymph. Wait a month and you will see billions of them floating across the lakes to the north. I'm really not sure why mayflies seem to come out in june...

Lee


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

mayflies come out in June to mate early in the year en mass in a strength/ safety in numbers idea.
basically these critters nymph or adult are low on the food chain, and are a great snack for fish. If they all move from aquatic nymphs to flying adults on the prowl for mates, they increase the chance of not getting eaten because the other one nearby might look more appetizing. essentially its a game of numbers.


----------

